# Video Stream über Proxy leiten



## Zatic (5. Februar 2008)

Hi Community,

Folgendes habe ich vor: 

Ich streame regelmaessig den koreanischen Sender GomTV ueber deren hauseigenen GomPlayer. Allerdings ist meine Verbindung nach Korea grauenhaft. Deshalb dachte ich daran den Stream ueber meinen (besser angebundenen) Root-Server zu proxien. 

Ich wuerde den Quellstream raussuchen und einen simplen TCP-Server diesen Stream durchleiten lassen. Da ich selbst mit low-level Netzwerk-Werkzeugen unter Linux nicht all zu viel Erfahrung habe wollte ich fragen: 

1) Klingt das machbar? 
2) Gibt es Bordmittel mit denen sich so etwas ohne das Coden eines eigenen Servers machen laesst?
3) Generelle Vorschlaege wie so etwas mit moeglichst geringem Aufwand umgesetzt werden kann? 

Bin ueber jede Hilfe  und/oder Anregungen dankbar. 

Viele Gruesse,
Manuel


----------

